# Brew B Que BBQ Cook Off Registration ENDS TODAY



## brewbque (May 16, 2012)

Hey Cookers
*YOU STILL HAVE TIME!*
*TODAY is the last day for registration* for the 4th Annual Southern Star Brew B Que Festival BBQ Cook-Off happening in Conroe, Texas on May 26th and 27th.

The BBQ cook-off is on Saturday May 26th
The Cook-Off is Free to the public, and there will be live music on cook-off day.

BBQ Registration website: www.brewbque.eventbrite.com
BBQ Application website: www.brewbque.com/BBQ.asp

The Brew B Que Festival is on Sunday May 27th with Texas Country Music from
*The Rankin Twins
Sam Riggs
Dirty River Boys
Micky and the Motorcars
Whiskey Myers
Turnpike Troubadours
AND
Cory Morrow*


----------

